
Tech executives to Obama: NSA spying revelations are threatening business - fortepianissimo
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/2013/12/17/6569b226-6734-11e3-a0b9-249bbb34602c_print.html
======
fortepianissimo
"One participant suggested the president pardon Snowden. Obama said he could
not do so, said one industry official."

I wonder who that is.

------
skidoo
Billions in tax breaks says contrary.

